# Bed post and rail allignment



## Craigles700 (Jan 14, 2018)

am I have taken on a project that I've always wanted to try, building a platform bed. I have run into a problem with the post and rail aligning. In the pictures below you will see my dilemma, and I am hoping for some ideas for a solution.

After making all the measurements and boring on scrap wood, I made the same on the project material. Everything is measured right, the inside of rail is flush to the post.






But the outside has a gap.





I suspect it may be the post anchor for the bolts did not go in straight as seen here;









I used a drill press to drill the holes, but the anchors went in using a ratched, and well, they obviously did not seat level.

I'm not sure of a solution, but before I move on in the project I wanted to get some ideas from experienced woodworkers.

I look forward to all of your thoughts and questions.


----------



## Tony (Jan 14, 2018)

Maybe bore the holes out so the bolts go in straight and check to make sure the ends are cut straight? Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Craigles700 (Jan 14, 2018)

The end cuts are straight, I could bore the holes a bit bigger. It might make them too wide for the anchor though, but I could use an epoxy/filler if that happends.


----------



## Craigles700 (Jan 18, 2018)

What would be a good bonding material for the anchor, in the event it becomes too loose after boring it a bit bigger?


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2018)

Craigles700 said:


> What would be a good bonding material for the anchor, in the event it becomes too loose after boring it a bit bigger?



I would think epoxy would work. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 18, 2018)

Are you going to paint the finished product? If so, I might consider filling the gap and moving on.

Alternatively, you could scribe the end of the board and plane it down so that it sits flush.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm a fan of an easy solution, are the threaded rods fixed (they don't get removed again right?) If so, slide a pipe over them and with slight adjustments bend them a hair so they are perpendicular, just be careful not to damage the threads.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 19, 2018)

Maybe a touch of delicate molding to hide the gap-

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bill_LFW (Jan 19, 2018)

any chance you have some bar claps, if you do loosen your bolts pull the post together with the rail in between them, and then tighten your outside bolt first then the inside bolt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Craigles700 (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks everyone.

I bored out the hole a bit so the anchors went in easier. I then used an epoxy to hold them in place. They are straight now and I have moved on to finishing. 

I will do a dry fit again, but if it still doesn't line up I will try some of the suggestions mentioned above.

Worse case scenario I'll use a long screw from the outside of the post in through to the rail, then bung the hole.

I'll keep y'all posted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

